# SOCAL high school league ?



## mtnmom3 (Jul 6, 2016)

Our high school has agreed to form a team in the SOCAL high school cycling league this year. We received a lot of positive feedback from prospective riders initially but we didn't realize it was more cross country riding with little downhill or jumps. Most of the prospective students we've talked to like to ride downhill or a more aggressive style of mountain biking. The league sounds awesome and I really like atmosphere/environment the league promotes. My only concern is that my son and others won't enjoy this style of mountain biking. A few have already said it sounds boring  Any experiences and/or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## sjordan72 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Mountain Mom. My name is Scott. I have been the Chief Course Marshal for the SoCal League for 6 years. I ride mostly AM with a little XC for fitness. A lot of our riders are also more interested in the gravity side of mountain biking. In my experience most of them really benefit from the fitness they gain from XC racing and their bike handling skills really help out a lot on race day. Several of our alumni and current riders also race Enduro and DH. It's not uncommon for riders to have raced an Enduro or DH on Saturday then come race XC with us on Sunday. 

That said, it is a XC League, though a lot of the places we ride also host other gravity type events so there is generally something fun to do Saturday after the pre ride is done. It's a great program that puts a lot of people from different backgrounds together.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh to be that age again, where riding through the trees, over rocks and roots in the wilderness is "boring." 

Your kids need to spend some more time at Mammoth (or Big Bear I guess) for DH ;-). There are a lot of events and races they can participate in for downhill. They would probably learn about other opportunities that way.

I'd encourage them to maybe try it for a season. They will make a lot of friends who have the same interest, and then they will have riding buddies for the "fun" stuff.

Right now, MTB isn't incredibly common at the high school level I guess, so naturally downhill is even less common. I am always amazed at the little ones (like 7 years old) that go on some of these jumps...


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

"My only concern is that my son and others won't enjoy this style of mountain biking. A few have already said it sounds boring Any experiences and/or comments would be much appreciated."

My kids (3) have signed up for the brand new 2016 Nevada League. While XC riding is probably their 3rd choice (testing out Newton Laws of Gravity = their 1st choice), it gets them riding with peers their own age, will make them better riders (hardtails = better line selection), meet like minded kids in eastern CA and western NV, and has already given one of my kids the desire to do an enduro race at the Kamikaze Games this Sept. versus only downhill events.

He would not even consider an enduro event until one of his instructors mentioned it and he saw the past enduro courses in Mammoth (not easy).

True downhill events (< 17 y.o.) without hundreds of miles traveling, seem limited to me. Check out the California Enduro Series. For us, the CA Enduro Series would give us 4 or maybe 5 races we could annually count on.

End result, all have agreed to try it for one year to see if it is something they want to continue. Bonus, it gets dad out on this bike as well.

Not sure this helps, but Good Luck!

final note: For my wife and I, more exposure to various sports is better than less exposure......kids will decide over time what their interest are....but you are a mom and already know that.....


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)

As a coach (3rd year, Utah) . . .

We have a few downhill riders on our team, one went to nationals recently and snagged 11th, and we've found that one way to get some more interest is to run a split practice session, but the downhill and flow trails have to be earned the old fashioned way, with a 1500' climb. ;-)

We do have a number of riders who never join because they think it will be boring, but the ones who give it an honest shake, tend to enjoy themselves. We try to make some allowances for those with previous race experience and let them lead the rides and request specific trails.

We've had good result with asking the DH riders to demo and explain skills at practice as well. One ride leader started offering ice cream if they could beat him to the top of the climb.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a couple "older" kids (22 & 24) who ride. I just wish there would have been a league for them when they were in high school. My 22 year old son also thinks XC is boring and no offense is meant but in my opinion, they are substituting the words "sounds boring" for "sounds like work". My daughter lives in Texas where big climbs are rare and she is actually thinking about taking up racing herself. 

Many kids today have been spoiled by lift systems and shuttles and generally don't like to put in the effort it takes to "earn" their downhill ride. Hopefully, your kids will at least give it a try. nearly every pro level DH'er, motocross rider and even snow skier rides XC or straight up road riding to increase their fitness.


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

_SoCal High School League program for students via applications customwritingcompany and __Kick-Starter grant
_

Any news about #GUCrew Ride Series (which came to SoCal in 2017)? I hope Turner Bikes will be helping the SoCal High School Cycling League students in the nearest future too, as they are auctioning off a new Flux 27.5 mountain bike. J.A. Caldwell posted this update on OldGloryMTB.


----------

